# 9 week old puppy with mucus poop



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

We have a 9 week old puppy still with us from Poppy 's litter.
Over the last day her poop has became runny and now is like a yellow mucus.
She was wormed 4 days ago with milbemax.
Still a typical happy bouncy playfull puppy and isn't off her food, just the change in poop.
Vet suggested worming again, but not sure as she was wormed 4 days ago.

Any advice?


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Not sure I would worm again after 4 days but then Im not a vet.

So bumping this up for someone that maybe able to advise you better


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

love our big babies said:


> We have a 9 week old puppy still with us from Poppy 's litter.
> Over the last day her poop has became runny and now is like a yellow mucus.
> She was wormed 4 days ago with milbemax.
> Still a typical happy bouncy playfull puppy and isn't off her food, just the change in poop.
> ...


Milbemax is pretty heavy duty wormer it does roundworms, hookworms, tapeworm, lungworm and heartworm, and although it says from 2 weeks of age or 0.5kg personally I prefer to give pups something a bit more gentle. Even on the insturctions its says repeat every 2/4 weeks so if she had it 4 days ago, personally I wouldnt worm so soon especially as its heavy duty. Could even be the wormer thats caused the runny poop. Usually if the poop becomes diarrhoea like, and has mucos and sometimes with specks of blood in it its often a sign of collitis meaning the bowel is inflammed.

Usually pups should start worming at 2 weeks old or some breeders wait until weaning, then every 2/3 weeks until 12 weeks, then monthly up to 6 months and then after 6 months every 3/4 months like adults (although may vary on what product used)

I usually use panacur paste for pups, Ive found it a lot more gentle and it does roundworm, some forms of tape worm and giardia protozoa parasite. Ive never had problems with panacur paste, if I remember rightly pups have a half adult dose for 3 consequetive days, and then a repeat either 2/3 weeks later, although its a while since I used it. Most common worms in pups is rondworm got from mum via the placenta and as larvae through the milk, or licked up and ingested as eggs in the environment where eggs have been passed out in the faeces of infected dogs.
They can have tapeworm occasionally but as you have to ingest an intermediate host, like a flea, rabbits, or mice, then its not so usual.

I personally would try giving her, chicken boiled or grilled no skin and fresh cooked rice, or white boiled fish (check for bones) and rice, and keep her on it until the poops are back to normal and maybe for another day to make sure. Its a light easily digestible diet and rests the gut. Protexin Prokoin is good too especially given with the resting diet its natural contains pectin, koalin and pre and pro biotic to calm the gut, help solidify the poops and puts back the good gut bacteria needed for a health digestion. Usually that gets them right. You should see an improvement in 24 hours or so if not back to normal. Obviously if it gets worse, she developes other symptoms or doesnt seem to clear up then speak to your vet
again.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

She's only a baby I would be taking her to the vets as soon as I could, not worth taking any chances when they are that young.


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks SDH, I used panacure from 2 weeks, vet had recommended milbemax from 8 weeks then advocate at 10 weeks.
I tried white fish and rice but it seemed to make her worse. Turned projectile! So going back to the vet today. Doesn't seem to have blood in but has a slight fishy smell. So thinking maybe an infection? Either that of it's her food, weaned on to fish4puppies.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

love our big babies said:


> Thanks SDH, I used panacure from 2 weeks, vet had recommended milbemax from 8 weeks then advocate at 10 weeks.
> I tried white fish and rice but it seemed to make her worse. Turned projectile! So going back to the vet today. Doesn't seem to have blood in but has a slight fishy smell. So thinking maybe an infection? Either that of it's her food, weaned on to fish4puppies.


Deffinately would take her back shes only a pup after all, and shes worse then I certainly would, could be the Milbemax didnt agree with her, but she could also have picked up a bug so worth getting it checked out. I have had certain wormers make these off colour but you can never just assume.


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks again. took her back to vets and her bowel was fine no inflammation or infection. Gave her a powder to put in her food and it sorted her poop out. all back to normal now!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

love our big babies said:


> thanks again. took her back to vets and her bowel was fine no inflammation or infection. Gave her a powder to put in her food and it sorted her poop out. all back to normal now!


Glad it was nothing to worry about and shes settled down and back to normal.
Its always worth it especially with pups and oldies especially to get it checked out as you never know and they are so more suscesptible to things and can be hit harder then the average younger healthy dog.


----------

